

Rare Javascript Operators in 20 Slides - donohoe
http://www.timmywillison.com/pres/operators/

======
rimantas
There is another trick with double tilde:

    
    
      ~~(3.14) => 3
    

Seems to be damn fast compared to other methods according to
<http://jsperf.com/floor-timing/2>

